# Did my snails mate?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw one on top of the other, but i mean... they werent doing much, an it got off after a few minutes. how can you tell if they di or did not? how can you tell if one has eggs?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of snails mating


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

they'll be all over each other for a while if they're mating.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

They mighta been doin that, the water was very cloudy, i tried to feed them banana, big mistake  there was banana everywhere, and slime all over too from it. Maybe the food everywhere caused them to mate? Thanks


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

and I came in just at the end, so like... is this weird but they looked like they were trying to eat each other? I could see ones mouth movign


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

congratulations? lol

What kind of snails are they?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Mystery snails. If they are male and female and they were exhibiting behaviour similar to that picture I would depict that they are mating


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

yay! man my snail is breathign hard, he is on the couch and he just keeps breathing! lol finally starting to get a peek in!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

if i see it again I will film?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

crap i lost him, i almost got him too!how long can they stay out fo water? just curious?

he crawled up my hand and nibbled on it


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i sw nothing inside


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes they lay infertile eggs and they can last several days out of the tank. My mystery snails escaped a lot


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

O.O I think my mystery snails where mating the other day


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I thought mystery snails only came out of the water is the water quality was bad? I have yet to see my one mystery snail leave the water...

Everytime I look, my other snails are mating...


----------

